# Slough Town FC - Wexham Park - Slough - Apr 10



## randomnut (Apr 18, 2010)

Seeing as I haven't posted anything in what seems like forever, I thought i'd come back with this little jobbie which cropped up unexpectedly while spending a few days in Slough.

Wexham Park was the home of Slough Town FC from 1973 - 2003 . At the end of the 02/03 season, financial disagreements with the grounds owners led to them being evicted. The site has sat there ever since gradually falling apart. 

Surprisingly, for a site in Slough, the place hasen't been trashed by the local filth half as much as I thought it might. It is out of sight for the most part, so most likely out of sight - out of mind.


















































Full set on Flickr


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 22, 2010)

I have to say...I really, really hate football, lol...but this is rather a nice wee explore. 
Excellent pics, Randomnut. Cracking compositions.


----------

